# Transferring Timeshare to Trust



## molemay (Aug 18, 2011)

My husband and I just set up a Trust and we need to change the Timeshare deeds so that they are put into the trusts name.  I called Marriott and they recommend First American Title Vacation Ownership Services Division.  They want to charge $636 for each deed that needs to be changed in Hawaii and $425 for the other states.  This seems kind of steep to me since I have 3 Hawaii deeds and one for California.

Has anyone else done this recently and can recommend an Attorney in Hawaii or another company to use to get these changed?

Thanks,

Monika


----------



## timesharedollars (Aug 18, 2011)

This is extremely easy to do and you can do it yourself since you already have the trust set up by an attorney.  Wyndham will charge $299/deed and you will have the recording fees for each county, about $30 usually.  If you would like me to do the first one, you could use it as a reference for doing the next two?


----------



## aliikai2 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Since no money is involved,*

I would recommend readylegal@gmail.com this is an easy name change, is Marriott going to charge you to change the names with them? 

Give them a shout and get a quote for the group. Greg




molemay said:


> My husband and I just set up a Trust and we need to change the Timeshare deeds so that they are put into the trusts name.  I called Marriott and they recommend First American Title Vacation Ownership Services Division.  They want to charge $636 for each deed that needs to be changed in Hawaii and $425 for the other states.  This seems kind of steep to me since I have 3 Hawaii deeds and one for California.
> 
> Has anyone else done this recently and can recommend an Attorney in Hawaii or another company to use to get these changed?
> 
> ...


----------



## molemay (Aug 18, 2011)

Marriott charges $25 per deed to update their records.  That is the final step and their process is pretty easy.

Thanks for the help.  I just sent an email to readylegal and I'll let you know what they say.

Thanks again,

Monika


----------



## aliikai2 (Aug 18, 2011)

*You are welcome*

It should be pretty straight forward and Lisa and her crew are great to work with, Greg



molemay said:


> Marriott charges $25 per deed to update their records.  That is the final step and their process is pretty easy.
> 
> Thanks for the help.  I just sent an email to readylegal and I'll let you know what they say.
> 
> ...


----------



## cgeidl (Aug 19, 2011)

*We did this 20 years ago ourselves.*

Now I am wondering what the effect of this will be when we pass away as we are in our 70's .As the property is in the trust will our children whom the assets pass to be liable to continue paying even if they do not want the timeshares?? Luckily 4 of the 5 we own have are right ot use not truly owned timeshares. Didn't realize the right to use is in this regard much better than ownership. The previous owners could pay all the back maintnance fees for about 15 years and get them back and we would be refunded our purchase price.
In today's economy and market these timeshares might have more value than ones you own.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 19, 2011)

We are going through the same thing right now and the attorney who drew up our trust is handling this for us.


----------



## molemay (Aug 19, 2011)

My attorney is trying to handle this for us too, but is having a hard time finding an Attorney in Hawaii to do the paperwork.  She is not licensed in Hawaii or California so she had someone else do the California deed and we just need to find someone for Hawaii.

Ready Legal quoted me $125 per deed  in Hawaii which sounds reasonable.  They are located in Georgia which makes me a little concerned.   But at least they got back to me.

Monika


----------



## aliikai2 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Attorneys need to be licensed*

Attorneys need to be licensed to work in another state, a document company can work anywhere, that is how Ready Legal can do these for $125 each including the recording fees.
We have used them for Hawaii, Florida, California, South Carolina, and several other states with no problems at all.

fwiw,

Greg



molemay said:


> My attorney is trying to handle this for us too, but is having a hard time finding an Attorney in Hawaii to do the paperwork.  She is not licensed in Hawaii or California so she had someone else do the California deed and we just need to find someone for Hawaii.
> 
> Ready Legal quoted me $125 per deed  in Hawaii which sounds reasonable.  They are located in Georgia which makes me a little concerned.   But at least they got back to me.
> 
> Monika


----------



## Luanne (Aug 19, 2011)

molemay said:


> My attorney is trying to handle this for us too, but is having a hard time finding an Attorney in Hawaii to do the paperwork.  She is not licensed in Hawaii or California so she had someone else do the California deed and we just need to find someone for Hawaii.
> 
> Ready Legal quoted me $125 per deed  in Hawaii which sounds reasonable.  They are located in Georgia which makes me a little concerned.   But at least they got back to me.
> 
> Monika



Monika, our attorney did say it was difficult sometimes to do the deed transfer in Hawaii.  I just sent her our copy of the deed so I don't know how it's going to turn out yet, or how much it will end up costing us.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 20, 2011)

*Changing Titles to Trust*

We used this firm several years ago.  Price was reasonable and turn around reasonably fast.

Sterling



LAWYER, GARCIA, GERALD A. (Hawaii Document Service Inc)	888-628-9555 OR 808-331-1313 OR FAX 808-331-1393	75-5722 KUAKINI HW #201	KAILUA-KONA, HI	96740	hsdi@aloha.net or www.HawaiiDocumentService.com


----------



## Hawaii123 (Aug 22, 2011)

*De-registration of Land Court timeshares*

Just be sure the people you pay to do this for you are aware of & know how to deal with the new law as of 7/1/11 that all Land Court Hawaii timeshares that are being transferred must be de-registered & recorded in Regular System now.  Not your "simple transfer" any longer.


----------



## eakhat (Aug 22, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> We used this firm several years ago.  Price was reasonable and turn around reasonably fast.
> 
> Sterling
> 
> ...



This is also who Starwood recommended to us.  We haven't followed through yet, but we also have a trust in which we want to place our timeshares.


----------



## JanB (Aug 24, 2011)

*Hawaii Document Service, Inc, Gerald Garcia, Attorney*

We used this company several years ago to transfer our Hawaii properties to our trust.  They were also the company that originally handled our purchases from the developer and later, real estate company.  Our son just recently used them.  They have always provided excellent service at a reasonable price.  We would use them again.  They are located in Kailua-Kona and I feel safer using an established Hawaii company to do the transfer properly.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 24, 2011)

i transfered mine to my trust by typing up a quit laim deed deeding it to my trust and then recorded it with the county where the timeshare was.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 24, 2011)

rapmarks said:


> i transfered mine to my trust by typing up a quit laim deed deeding it to my trust and then recorded it with the county where the timeshare was.



Was this done in the state of Hawaii?


----------



## Rmelnyk (Sep 11, 2011)

I did what Rapmark did.  My trust attorney looked after it all, this was for my SA.
Roman


----------

